# Supercharger for my goat



## 1965goat (Sep 8, 2014)

Will this supercharger fit on my 68 block? I figure since it's for big block applications it would fit on my pontiac. Any and all info is very helpful.:willy:


----------



## 1965goat (Sep 8, 2014)

*Link*

Weiand 7186 Weiand 8-71 Street Superchargers - Free Shipping on All Orders @ JEGS
That's the supercharger


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

That supercharger is for a Chevy big block. You will need a Pontiac specific intake manifold. I don't know how much you know about superchargers but I would do some homework before you buy.


----------



## 1965goat (Sep 8, 2014)

*Advise*

I know some about superchargers. Do you know where I can get one for my application?


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

check out lil jack pumphrey on u-tube makin a pass in his '65 gto. awesome.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Supercharger USA - 350 400 455 Pontiac Blower Supercharger Kits for 671 871 1071 1471 Blowers - Superchargers

Pontiac supercharger 326 455 Paxton Novi 1200 | eBay

A couple of different options for supercharging. Turbo is another option and while it can be difficult to package it is essentially "free" hp in that it is exhaust driven and not taking power from the engine to drive the supercharger. 

Please realize that if you are going this route that stock rods won't cut it. My minimum recommendations for a Pontiac running any boost reliably would be quality machine work and premium quality parts. H-beam or I beam forged rods, Nodular iron crank or Forged crank, main studs or at a minimum an align hone and preferably 4 bolt mains, forged pistons with 8 to 1 compression and the best heads you can afford, preferably aluminum. 

With the power increase comes additional stress to the transmission, rear axle, driveshaft, frame, suspension, cooling and braking. You MUST make sure these components are up to snuff before you step up to this kind of power. You will break things, even if they are beefed stockers.

I run a 6-71 blower on my car but for any v8 over 420 cubes I would recommend going with the 8-71 so I think you made a good choice there, if you go roots blown. I like the looks and sound of the roots blowers, they add quite a bit of image, sound and performance. I say 8-71 over the 6-71 because they are not that much physically larger and you don't have to spin them as hard to get boost so you can underdrive them instead of overdriving. 

I also recommend looking at e-85 for a fuel. I would talk to the guys at someplace like quick fuel carbs Carburetors Q-Series about what you want and give them your combination and they can recommend an induction package and fuel system.

Oh yeah, I forgot fuel systems......My car on alcohol gets about 3-4 mpg. A gas supercharged V8 with carbs can get about 12-14 usually featherfooting it. I would say E-85 would get maybe 8-9. Fuel injection will get you more but at a significant jump in initial cost. Either way look at upgrading every component in your fuel system.

Just a few things to think about and I'm not trying to talk you out of it. Look at some of EricAnimals threads about his incredible 67 GTO build. There are a few ways to build this motor. I just don't want you to think you can unbolt your quadrajet and cast iron intake and bolt on a blower.


----------



## 1965goat (Sep 8, 2014)

thanks guys. i found a perfect roots style blower on dyers blowers.com, and with it should be able to produce 7-800 hp on 8 psi of boost. its an 871 and only requires a modification to the water pump (only needs re routing) and everything else is straightforward. with it, it shouldnt take away too much power to run it, and is the perfect application that i want. Very Very good service, answered all my questions. will definetley be buying this blower soon. now to get my wiring done.....


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Can you tell us a little more about your engine combination? Love to see someone else on here building a roots blown GTO.


----------



## 1965goat (Sep 8, 2014)

*Project*

i just recieved the car not too long ago so when i pull the engine, ill know everything about it and post updates. until then, rest easy at night knowing that its either a 389 or 400


----------

